

David Wheeler (British computer scientist) - jacquesm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Wheeler_%28British_computer_scientist%29

======
jacquesm
I'm posting this because I tried to find out who invented the 'subroutine'.

"Along with Maurice Wilkes and Stanley Gill he is credited with the invention
of the subroutine (which they referred to as the closed subroutine), and gave
the first explanation of how to design software libraries;[5] as a result, the
jump to subroutine instruction is often called Wheeler Jump."

------
brudgers
My Second [1973] edition of _The Art of Computer Programming, vol. 1:
Fundamental Algorithms_ includes a history and bibliography on pages 225-226.

Knuth mentions Babbage as envisioning the idea and Hopper as the first
implementer. The implementation in Wheeler and Gill's textbook, _The
Preparation of Programs for an Electronic Digital Computer_ , is noted for its
influence.

------
rosser
"All problems in computer science can be solved by another level of
indirection." — ibid

